# Power and Ice



## Black Dog

Cool


----------



## Meadow

Shortage of young linemen I take it?


----------



## eric7379

Thanks, John. :thumbsup:

I missed the previews for it. I'll set the DVR to record the episodes.


----------



## John Valdes

It was not all that good. I watched the first episode last night.
How could those guys leave the bucket truck behind? 
I would have stayed with the bucket truck and found a way to get that thing to the job site.


----------



## Chris1971

John Valdes said:


> It was not all that good. I watched the first episode last night.
> How could those guys leave the bucket truck behind?
> I would have stayed with the bucket truck and found a way to get that thing to the job site.


I hate reality TV. This is a tiny bit interesting because it's electrical related. I probably won't watch it. I'll watch the drama unfold here.:laughing:


----------



## boots 211

I agree, why can't they just do a tv show about the guys doing there job. Lose all the theatricals, helmet throwing, getting a truck stuck, etc.


----------



## daveEM

No one would watch. Paint drying, electrician working. Not too entertaining.


----------



## DesignerMan

daveEM said:


> No one would watch. Paint drying, electrician working. Not too entertaining.


I agree...while I find my job very entertaining, the reality TV junky sitting in their recliner will not find it as entertaining as Survivor, Big Brother, or the Bachelor for sure. :no:


----------



## 3xdad

..until the "riveter's fantasy picnic" episode.


----------



## daveEM

DesignerMan said:


> I agree...while I find my job very entertaining, the reality TV junky sitting in their recliner will not find it as entertaining as Survivor, Big Brother, or the Bachelor for sure. :no:


Unless of course you are constantly falling off your 40 foot extension ladder.


----------



## dawgs

3xdad said:


> ..until the "riveter's fantasy picnic" episode.


Now that's funny!


----------



## dawgs

daveEM said:


> No one would watch. Paint drying, electrician working. Not too entertaining.


I disagree. I watch this old house and that's nothing but people doing their trade.its still entertaining.


----------



## John Valdes

Chris1971 said:


> I hate reality TV. This is a tiny bit interesting because it's electrical related. I probably won't watch it. I'll watch the drama unfold here.:laughing:


There are two types of reality shows. I would never watch the Kardasians, but I love all the reality shows about Alaska.
Highly interesting IMO.


----------



## JW Splicer

Seems like a lot of it is staged... Just a lot of mistakes made for no real reasons... The most exciting thing I saw was the IBEW bug on the snow plow. :thumbsup:


----------



## nrp3

My wife watches the HG shows. I wake up in the middle of the night and that crap is on. Gives me nightmares. I like Deadliest Catch for whatever reason. Most of the rest I can live without. Will watch Science of Stupid and Mythbusters for some mild science content. Like explosions.


----------



## sarness

Funny how the boom truck they shipped up had three axles, yet the one they show going up the hill had two axles.


----------



## Big John

JW Splicer said:


> Seems like a lot of it is staged... Just a lot of mistakes made for no real reasons...


 I'm sure it is, but I don't understand it: "We're gonna make you guys look incompetent in front of millions of viewers including all your coworkers and bosses! Sound good?!"


----------



## Magnettica

I forgot to watch it tonight. I had on the hi-def version of Ken Burns Civil War on PBS.


----------



## RIVETER

Magnettica said:


> I forgot to watch it tonight. I had on the hi-def version of Ken Burns Civil War on PBS.


If you like the Civil War information, do you know what a Williams II CLEANER is?


----------



## John Valdes

nrp3 said:


> My wife watches the HG shows. I wake up in the middle of the night and that crap is on. Gives me nightmares. I like Deadliest Catch for whatever reason. Most of the rest I can live without. Will watch Science of Stupid and Mythbusters for some mild science content. Like explosions.


I still like the Deadliest Catch. Thought I was going to sour on it, but I still look forward to each new season.
All the shows about Alaska and the people that do these things are highly interesting as I know I will never get to do them.
More so, I could never do them.



Magnettica said:


> I forgot to watch it tonight. I had on the hi-def version of Ken Burns Civil War on PBS.


Me too. I was watching college football.


----------



## nrp3

Ken Burns Civil War is amazing.


----------



## Meadow

sarness said:


> Funny how the boom truck they shipped up had three axles, yet the one they show going up the hill had two axles.



Thats reality TV, ditto for new broadcasting. Taking random things out of context to create a totally new view point. Oh wait, Im thinking of NEMA :laughing:


----------



## RFguy

This show is so fake. Everything is set up. Too bad, it could have been an interesting show but it ended up being another "far from" Reality TV show


----------



## JW Splicer

This show is a joke


----------



## John Valdes

Yep. I saw it once and it was silly.
They sure do make these guys look like idiots!
Or are they idiots?


----------

